# Large Possum Threatens My Dwarf Goats



## Max4Goats (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey. My partner and I live in Southeast Texas and are newbies to the world of goats and country living. We have 4 dwarf goats - 2 nannies and their offspring, 2 neutered males. 

Yesterday at dusk there was a disturbing incident. I was leading the goats toward barn and had turned to sweep some goatberries off a play table while they walked ahead. Suddenly they stopped. They were being confronted - that's the only word I can think to describe it - by the largest possum I have ever seen. These goats are friendly with our dogs and even get along with our cat that is allowed outdoors during the day... so they had never been - accosted? - by another critter. As I hurried up to them the possum was standing on its hind legs and baring its huge teeth.  Bushrod lowered his head to butt the intruder. I raised my arms and made a lot of racket and the possum ran under the barn. 

This bothers me on sooo many levels. Lately, at sunset, I have seen other possums inside the goat enclosure (about 3 acres fenced around the barn) but they've never been aggressive. Why are they even here? Whenever I give the goats treats, nothing is ever left laying around on the ground. Could the possums be coming to eat the goatberries? Your opinions/advice will be appreciated. Regards, Max


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It must be good cover or they are finding food somehow. I would shoot them.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Had one in the garage the other day fighting with my chihuahua. I got that vermin with the shovel.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one that comes and steals the kitty food, never had a problem with it being aggressive though.

As far as why they are there...it's not so much the goat berries they are after but the insects that come up on damp ground in the evenings and early mornings.... if they're a problem though, get rid of them.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

If they are being that aggressive it's time for a nice little re-homing to possum heaven in my opinion! I don't know about out in Texas but most of the possums I've dealt with out on the West Coast are pretty "whatever" and just move along when something bigger comes around. I had one that would scare the heck out of me because it would come in the garage and eat dinner with my garden kitty (they were best buds and hung together). She didn't run because she took her ques from the cat but she never hissed or anything. That darn possum lived with that cat at my house for years before it came back home one night obviously having been hit by a car. I gave it a good burial for being a nice varmint!

But I do imagine that if it's a group that they believe it's their place and not yours.

Good luck~!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well, anything could've made it want to 'attack mode', maybe it was startled at getting caught or had youngsters. Either way I find if there is some type of vermin in my goat shelter they (the goats) won't go in- they stand their looking in then across the yard to me saying "hellooo get that out of there". I'd shoot them more than likely, we mainly have *****, skunks and coyotes. If you can't shoot or don't want to you could get a live trap and relocate somewhere where they will survive away from you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I would shoot them in a heart beat. That is how your goats could get rabies.


----------



## Max4Goats (Apr 14, 2012)

Many thanks for all your suggestions and observations. We had toyed with the idea of a live trap - but then I thought, what if one morning there was a skunk in the trap? Skunks thrive in these woods, the dogs were sprayed just last month (that was fun and a half ) and I wouldn't know how to approach a skunk, caged... so I guess I'll have to start taking the gun with me when I put up the goats at night. I'm not much of a hunter but my goats are my kids and whatever it takes to protect them, I'll do. Thanks again, folks.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Max4Goats said:


> Many thanks for all your suggestions and observations. We had toyed with the idea of a live trap - but then I thought, what if one morning there was a skunk in the trap? Skunks thrive in these woods, the dogs were sprayed just last month (that was fun and a half ) and I wouldn't know how to approach a skunk, caged... so I guess I'll have to start taking the gun with me when I put up the goats at night. I'm not much of a hunter but my goats are my kids and whatever it takes to protect them, I'll do. Thanks again, folks.


I can so relate!! Where we lived before we had so many skunks we'd tied a long rope to the trap so we could shoot, then drag it towards the woods to dump em out. 
And, yep my little dog got sprayed last week-eeww stinky- = dead skunk


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Possums can carr carry many dieseases as well. Do you have chickens? They will take the eggs, and have been known tp kill chickens


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We have lots of possums. I catch at least two a month in a live trap that I keep in the feed shed. I started using chicken bones as bate but caught a couple of cats. Now I've caught so many I don't need bate. They smell the other possums and investigate. They eat sparrows, eggs or chickens. They are mean and try to bite when trapped. I shoot them in the head with a pump up BB gun.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

In the spring we get a **** or two, and a possum, they get into our trash, make me mad cleaning up, but they've never bothered the goats. One time mama possum brought her 2 babies with her, I shooed them away didn't have the heart to 'terrify' them. Usually I scream and make a ton of racket while running right at the critters....scares the death out of them lol

IF I had a gun, and IF I had one that threatened a goat....goodbye possum, I'd be on watch with my gun waiting.
Although I think I'd rather invest in a nice pellet gun for scaring critters away, I'm not too keen on the idea of keeping a gun in the house.


----------

